# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  At hotel mockingbird!

## JitterBug

It's surpassed my expectations i had from my previous stay! Gorgeos!

----------


## sammyb

Enjoy, glad things are going well.

----------


## TAH

Post some pics if you're willing and able!

----------


## sandman66

WooHoo. Glad to know you made it.

----------


## JitterBug

Yes, our last day here, leaving for negril tomorrow.

----------


## Vince

Got us excited, let see some pics. Enjoy your time on da island

----------


## JitterBug

When i try posting pics my tablet says i dont have enough memory!

----------


## JitterBug



----------


## TAH

Nice. I know that cove.

----------


## JitterBug

Frenchmans cove. Was very busy today!

----------


## sandman66

Any luck with Tj's?

----------


## JitterBug

Hi tim, no, his banner is not up anywhere. Checked all up to anna bananas!

----------


## TAH

Whoops, I guess I don't know that cove. At first it looked like that little private cove down in Old Wharf.

----------


## JitterBug

All good!

----------


## sandman66

> Hi tim, no, his banner is not up anywhere. Checked all up to anna bananas!


Well thanks for having a look. Hope you have a great trip. I really liked frenchmans cove. Great place to spend a day.

----------


## *vi*

Frenchmans Cove..._longggggg signnn_...soon come.

Nice to hear you're having a good time, Jitterbug.  when do you leave Jamaica??

----------


## JitterBug

Pm!

----------

